# Your Favoured Chaos God?



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Basically, a post 2 choise ur Favorite Chaos god, easy huh? just pick ur fav and leave some fluff if u want 2 spice it up, i like Nurgle due to his father figure status and 'friendly puppy like' deamons, cute eh? :3 but In my opinion I think Tzeentch is the bestus goodliust and.....birdiust God out there  Ive always loved Psychers and the Thousand Sons are my Favorite Legion out there (Primarily for there unique armor design :biggrin but hey, plz post your comments on your fav God and (if so) there dedicated chapters if u luv em like i do :] feel free 2 post random fluff on em 2 cuz im shure every1 enjoys a good read on these twisted little basterds, raskles as they are...lmao:grin:


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

You dare speak of a choice? If you were of my Legion, I would have you whipped until your Larraman's Organ could no longer compensate for the flaying. We are servants of all Chaos, for each of the Gods grants us power and strength. Those that fall to a single god are blind fools who only weaken themselves.

:grin:


----------



## Winst0n (Mar 12, 2009)

Slaanesh no questions. the emperors children are the best legion i mean look at the awesome paint job on they're armor ,and noise marines need i say more.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I've always had a soft spot for the Grand Master...but, seriously...Slanneshi hobbies - rape?!?! I don't know if I should laugh or frown...though there's probably no moral difference between actually laughing, and considering laughing :laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Slaanesh. Although I wish the y would allow the fluff to drift towards more adult related theme. As is it seems most fluff has Slaanesh followers being ugly insane humans that are not so much drug addicts or obsessive madmen just idiots that are best used as cannon fodder or bullet shields. The exception being the emperors children, but even they don't strike me as vary Slaaneshy I mean where are the naked pail skinned chick marines or the deluded pretty boys with power swords I mean for a chapter obsessed with perfection most seem as ugly as shit. I know why GW does it but damn I want my sexy marine drug addicts dancing into battle with no regard for whether they live or naught.


----------



## Flood_Reaper (Jul 19, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> You dare speak of a choice? If you were of my Legion, I would have you whipped until your Larraman's Organ could no longer compensate for the flaying. We are servants of all Chaos, for each of the Gods grants us power and strength. Those that fall to a single god are blind fools who only weaken themselves.
> 
> :grin:


To accept all Gods and forms of Chaos alike is to be wiser then most but to be chosen and dedicated to just one would give you power vast beyond belief. The gods bicker amongst themselves, each is a hated by the other and would never find one soul a collective of all four.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Flood_Reaper said:


> To accept all Gods and forms of Chaos alike is to be wiser then most but to be chosen and dedicated to just one would give you power vast beyond belief. The gods bicker amongst themselves, each is a hated by the other and would never find one soul a collective of all four.


what about abaddon, or archon for WF? they seem pretty strong... :aggressive:


----------



## Flood_Reaper (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah, but it wasn't the gods of Chaos that brought Abaddon his power. It was the time he had to acquire it. Being alive for 10,000 years helped to gain it all and that he has so many ancient and powerful relics with him.

The Dark Eldar's Archon's I'm not too familiar with though.


----------



## Le Sinistre (May 9, 2008)

Tzeentch. But no legion, thanks, since "We are legion".  So, daemon wise. :wink:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Damn your hide Sinistre give up your support of the great space chickens, and start converting CSM and daemons with boobs. I mean damn Daemon with boobs equals win... until you realize that war isn't a beauty contest then my idea kinda falls through. On second though keep your Space chickens, more weird bisexual space whores for me.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Khorne would rip off slaanesh's head and shit down his neck:biggrin::biggrin:
But seriously, i love Khorne. Who else inspires warriors to rip people apart in gory storms of blood. he is also pretty useful in the game, because MoK is a pretty good benefit. Berserkers are deadly as well. I love the fluff behind Khorne, like doombreed or Angron


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Flood_Reaper said:


> Ah, but it wasn't the gods of Chaos that brought Abaddon his power. It was the time he had to acquire it. Being alive for 10,000 years helped to gain it all and that he has so many ancient and powerful relics with him.
> 
> The Dark Eldar's Archon's I'm not too familiar with though.


Archon is the Warhammer Fantasy version of Abaddon, and the leader of the most recent WFB version of the Black Crusades (though there were different leaders each time).

I can't really choose a favorite. I love Khornes simplicity and power, but Tzeecthes magical power is fantastic. Slaanesh is also good, though I've never liked Nurgle as a god to follow.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Mcmuffin as a follower of Khorn what is you opinion about how depictions of the blood god are drifting more towards pointless berzerkery. When he used to be depicted more as a noble warrior that crushed the weak, yet elevated the strong.


----------



## Doombull (Mar 31, 2009)

You have forgot one chaos god Komrad
He is an inconsolable man of deep hatred for everything god
His presence is heard in every word
You know who i am talking about Komrad
His name is A Duckyz and he is hated by us all


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

My favorite god is Nurgle because he's the only one who gives more than half a shit (pun!) about his followers. He's what is referred to as Affably Evil.

I read on that same website how some people think the Chaos gods are an allegory for the different types of 40k players:

*Khorne* represents the people who play to win, and win at any cost.
*Slaanesh* represents the people who want to make the most beautiful models and obsess over the aesthetic aspect of the game.
*Tzeentch* represents people who always try to think of new tactics and battle plans, and also people who are all about the fluff/backstory.
*Nurgle* represents people who just want to collect as many models as they can, as well as those who take extremely good care of their models.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Doombull said:


> You have forgot one chaos god Komrad
> He is an inconsolable man of deep hatred for everything god
> His presence is heard in every word
> You know who i am talking about Komrad
> His name is A Duckyz and he is hated by us all


ah yes...yes of course....a true warlord of retardation...lmao,
but somthing that theres probally a simple answer, why is Slaanesh in Fantasy when he/she/it/blarg was born by the eldar in 40k?


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> My favorite god is Nurgle because he's the only one who gives more than half a shit (pun!) about his followers. He's what is referred to as Affably Evil.
> 
> I read on that same website how some people think the Chaos gods are an allegory for the different types of 40k players:
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

Very nice, i totally agree with tht tho, Nurgle would be my favorite God because he cares for his subordinates, only thing is i dont really care for the...violent retarded mutations..its violated such a legend of a chapter that the Death Gaurd were..quite sad really, but atleast he respects his men.


----------



## Gavalon the Great (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll confess to having a lot of time for all of them, but when it comes to the crunch I've put up my hand for The Great Mutator. Everything about the Master of the Mind Games is so wondrously rich and engaging, so subtle and challenging, and such a source of sheer cerebral joy!

And let's face it, the Walking Colostomy Bag, Mr ANGRY & Sheman the God of Hairdressers and Interior Designers dance as much on the ends of the strings of the Divine Puppeteer as do we all. What other god would have the guts, gumption and glorious grasp of the surreal as to regularly initiate cults of other Chaos gods in order to forward their own grand designs?



Captain Galus said:


> [snip the irrelevant stuff]
> *Tzeentch* represents people who always try to think of new tactics and battle plans, and also people who are all about the fluff/backstory.


That sums me up perfectly, so I guess Tzeentch it must be then!

:read::chuffed::russianroulette:


----------



## Reldn (Jul 27, 2008)

Tzeentch and the Thousand Sons. I love the fluff about that legion and the egyptian theme of them.


----------



## Winst0n (Mar 12, 2009)

Captain Galus said:


> I read on that same website how some people think the Chaos gods are an allegory for the different types of 40k players:
> 
> 
> *Slaanesh* represents the people who want to make the most beautiful models and obsess over the aesthetic aspect of the game.
> ...


you know i take really good care of my models and i do like all my stuff to look good so i guess i could do both, but nurgle is still really ugly which throws me off.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

That is so true Galus, I am a huge Tzeentch fan, and the best thing for me is the background.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Winst0n yes nurgle is ugly, and generally unpleasing like a fat magic the gathering fan eating pies while laughing spraying crumbs in your face while he constantly craps himself. Behold the true essence of nurgle.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

Winst0n said:


> you know i take really good care of my models and i do like all my stuff to look good so i guess i could do both, but nurgle is still really ugly which throws me off.


same for me m8, but im begining to think of him as a loving father, egnoring or even embracing the 'physical retardation fuglyness' i especially luv how his Deamons are described as 'friendly and even puppy like' 2 his followers, sounds fucking awsome for a Death Gaurd, wouldnt mind being 1, guess this is a speech he gives 2 wussies like us :3


----------



## Flood_Reaper (Jul 19, 2008)

Komrad said:


> but somthing that theres probally a simple answer, why is Slaanesh in Fantasy when he/she/it/blarg was born by the eldar in 40k?


Different Universe, Dimension?


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

*IVE POSTED SO MUCH ON THIS FREAKIN FORUM, lmao*



Flood_Reaper said:


> Different Universe, Dimension?


Guessed that, but i wanna random in-depted explanation that would leave us mentally retarded from fluff :grin:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

They will never explain how the gods exist identically in both universes since I don't think they really ever though it out..lazy bastards. But if this answer only makes you more angry it is vary plausible since chaos is a realm that warps space and reality that the warp connects to these two completely different realities. I know their are huge holes in this idea like why don't you see daemon warmachines coming through to the warhammer side to kick the shit out of the lands of men and elve but damn it Im trying my best to make sense of a huge plot hole here.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

not bad theory but as you said its got alot of plot holes, i havnt really touched up on my 'chaos warp to reality physics' in a while so im a bit rusty, its all very confusing >.< thats why i luv the C'tan's 'reality physics' much easier to understand, as far as my brain can carry me anyway, its like 2 religons, but C'tan will eventually defeat chaos, 2 tired to remember Necrontyr facts but i got em! trust me, ill spam u all with random fluff tomor, lol


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Its not really defeating them they in theory would just seal of the warp which is ok with the chaos gods since then the warp would be more like christian hell. immaterial but every living thing ends up their when they die.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

think of all the things that would get screwed over if they did seal the warp off tho? phsycers would be wiped out, off world trade would be closed off isolating all Imperial worlds, Tyranids would become wild and rampint, and who knows what else would b fecked over


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Winst0n said:


> but nurgle is still really ugly which throws me off.


It's what's on the inside that matters! Although in Nurgle's case, I'd rather not think to hard about that lol.


----------



## Gavalon the Great (Jan 1, 2009)

I find it quite amazing that after 37 votes in this poll, Tzeentch (19) has more than the other three puppets - errrrm - 'gods' combined. :so_happy:

Thoughts for the Thinking God!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Just goes to show how many suckers their are out their i bet that multi faced bastard is laughing at all you gullible buggers. at least the other three don't turn their followers into future KFC buckets. 

Ps. Tzeentch is my next favorite god right after Slaanesh....and Khorn. Yep he is definitely in my top 3 favorite chaos gods. In all honesty though, people probably favor Tzeentch since the new fluff has made him out to be the most powerful of the 4. I mean for Christs sake in the fantasy fluff he had to deliberately get rid of some of his power in fear that the other 3 would team up against him, because he was so strong it was unfair.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

I am willing to bet that is not the reason why Luke. Right now, if I remember correctly, Khorne is top dog according to the Daemons codex. And it says that the gods all become the most powerful at some point then the others team up and take the top guy out, and the process keeps repeating. I would say that most people like Tzeentch because he has good fluff, good models, everyone loves the cunning villain, and because he is the most interesting. I am not saying the others aren't but you have to face it with Khorne he wants bloodshed, so all the stories and fluff reflect that and all have a similar feel. Equally Nurgles all have a disease centre to them, making them a bit samey. And Slaanesh is just a bit weird for many peoples likes. However Tzeentch and his cunning is brilliant to read about, because it can manifest itself in many ways, and it is good to see how he and his warriors manipulate everyone around them making everyone else's advantages pointless. That is why Tzeentch is so good.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Screw those freaks I choose MALAL GOD OF DESPAIR!!!!! (insert evil laugh here)

OR for those who have read the holy script of PRIMARCHS!!!! (warseer) by LASTIE, LASTIE IS THE 6th god and more powerful than all of them put together!!!


----------



## Jordo02 (Nov 21, 2008)

Though I am a follower of Chaos Unidivided.....If I had to choose..it would be Tzeentch.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

I voted Khorne, but I could have easily gone Tzeentch. The World Eaters and the Thousand Sons are my favorite Legions, and their Primarchs are my favorites too. But then there is the Death Guard and Mortarion whom I also love. Then lets not for get the Iron Warriors. I'm a slut for traitor Legions.


----------



## Angel of Retribution (Jul 10, 2008)

Khorne for he was the first born and has the simplest plan of action...kill! In a universe covered in daily, continuous warfare there is no better to back. That's why he is the strongest god and if all the killing and war continues he should never lose his power. But i myself find that i like to win whatever the cost so simple, straightforward violence seems right to me ergo Khorne is God!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm surprised Slaanesh beat out khorn. This most be one of them thar thinking man/woman/thing forums.


----------



## Gavalon the Great (Jan 1, 2009)

I can see Slaanesh doing the beating, because the S&M theme has been so done to death with Slaaneshi marine forces, but having Khorne roaring "THANK YOU MA'AM - MAY I HAVE ANOTHER?" is a far harder concept to grasp.

If it was Nurgle that Slaanesh was punishing, would the ensuing cry be "NOT the pimples - NOT the pimples!!!"?

:grin:


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

Mortarion for me hands down- and therefore Nurgle- Death Guard, mmmmmm.....


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

KHORNE! first and foremost!!!


----------



## Zahr Dalsk (Oct 19, 2008)

Zuvassin.

I think Zuvassin is a pretty cool guy, eh ruins plots and isn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Veritas (Apr 26, 2009)

Tzeentch, followed closely by Slaneesh.

Also about why Slaneesh can exist in fantasy? A while back I heard that at one point in time the fantasy game was just a planet somewhere in the imperium that was constantly surrounded by a warp storm so no one could get to it. As for why they don't send the chaos machines to clean things up? maybe the planet wouldn't hold much strategic value should the warp storm go away, so the forces of chaos are willing to just corrupt a few and let it spiral out of control from there.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> I read on that same website how some people think the Chaos gods are an allegory for the different types of 40k players:
> 
> *Khorne* represents the people who play to win, and win at any cost.
> *Slaanesh* represents the people who want to make the most beautiful models and obsess over the aesthetic aspect of the game.
> ...


See, this is insane. I made the first response to this threat, saying how all the gods combine are better then any single one. Now then, get this:
1) I love to play and win, but never at the cost of fun for me and the other player.
2) I love to have great looking models and spend a lot of time on mine (painting and conversions), but I never obsess over them and have many I say "meh, good enough".
3) I love fluff, and generally like tactics. However, I do a great deal of heavy duty planning in a game.
4) I have way too many models (more then I can paint), and pre-ordered the Battlefoam 432 bag (wanted a play bag, not something for all my stuff). Yet, I don't spend all the money I could on this stuff and use to use a toolbox.

So... I guess I am dedicated to all four of the Game-god reflections, just like my post. Ain't that nifty? :grin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Aye, those who choose one god are weak at heart, to give yourself fully to chaos as a whole is truly a show of strength of will and power. you are all weak of mind and spirit, except of course cam my fellow apostle:victory:


----------



## Tau22 (Apr 27, 2009)

Follower of Tzeentch here!
I just love the lord of schemes and lies! And change, of course.
Plus, it gives me a fine excuse to say 'Just as planned!', in a deep, menacing voice.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Khorne, I think enough playing 40,000. I don't want to think if I'm in it.


----------

